# Mouse movement causes CPU usage to increase to 100



## Doompa (Apr 3, 2007)

This problem started occuring about 3 days ago. Whenever I move my mouse cursor, the CPU usage of whatever program the cursor moves on causes that particular program to spike to 100%

For example, if I have firefox up, simply moving the mouse cursor around the firefox interface causes it to spike in my taskmanager.

If I have Windows Media Player running, if I move the mouse to rewind or fast foward the program, WMP spikes in my taskmanager.

Hell, if I move my mouse over taskmanager, taskmanagers usage suddenly goes up to 100%.

This problem doesn't occur if I move the mouse over a program that is not in the forefront (IE, moving it over a background firefox while taskmanager is in the forefrount does not cause firefox to spike.)

I have scanned for malware and viruses and turned up nothing. I have also switched mouses and ports and the problem still occurs. Some help would be nice.

Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

What process in task manager is using up the CPU usage? You should be able to find out by clicking on the % column to sort the processes by CPU usage.


----------



## Doompa (Apr 3, 2007)

It's whatever process is currently at the forefront. 

If I have taskmanager in the background but can still see it and I have another program in the forefront, if I move the mouse over the forefront, that program will spike.

So basically, in taskmanager, any program that is currently being manipulated by the mouse is at 100%.

If I bring taskmanager up and start to click the programs on it, taskmanager itself will become 100% (since it is at the forefront and the cursor is moving)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I think you have a malware problem. Even though you already ran scans, follow these 5 steps. Then, post a HijackThis log in the HJT Analysis forum.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

When the Security Team has cleared your log as malware free, come back to this thread. I will know if you have posted a response.


----------

